# Smoked Zucchini ???????????????



## jbili

Hello all hope everyone is happily smoking right about now

This time of year we get a ton of zucchini squash

We cook and bake them all sorts of different ways indoors

Does anyone know of a good easy way to smoke them while we're smoking a delicious piece of meat ?

We usually cook a bunch of baked potatoes in the smoker for some reason they come out great .

Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  I have never done zucchini, I don't really like it; but this is a no brainer.  Folks tend to forget that the smoker/BBQ is just an outside oven/griller/heat source.  If you cook it on the stove top, or in the oven most of the recipes cross over to a smoker/BBQ or Dutch oven.  The baked potatoes are a great example.  Just takes a little practice.  It's like cooking on an open pit fire.  Fry eggs in a skillet, make toast, stew, chilli, gumbo ( smoke the meat a little first ), mac and cheese, bake biscuits, a cake.  Add smoke when wanted, leave it out when not wanted.  The temp control is the key.  Hope this helps.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jbili

Thanks Danny

That's just what we did.  Gave them a quick peel, cut them in half long ways, scooped out the big seeds if needed

Then sprinkled with paprika, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder brushed on olive oil and threw them on the grill, half way through we flipped them and they came out very good. Just like on the grill but only fainter grill marks


----------



## kc5tpy

Can't eat grill marks and not running a restaurant.  







   Glad all turned out well.  Just remember, broaden your thinking.  If you can cook it elsewhere you can cook it on the grill.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jbili

Good advice


----------



## jbili

When we're done with our dinner and ready for dessert I pull the WSM apart and make smores on the coals.

Waste not want not       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





         
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------

